# PCCA Dulcet



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

if you are a lover of fine Virginias, you have to try this tobacco!
Excellent sweetness and complexity. it's not sweet like an aromatic, but if you enjoy the sweetness of fine, aged Virginias, you will love this!

This is an excellent value. To obtain high quality tobaccos that is well aged at this price is a rarity. If you have been on the fence about buying this tobacco, don't hesitate! The supply is limited and they are running low.

This is a must try for Virginia fans!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I wish i would have bought more than 1 tin... its all gone now 
But it is EXCELLENT. 14 dollars for a 14 year old tin of tobacco is not a bad price at all.

Reminds me of red ribbon, but sweeter and more complex (i suppose from the ageing)

PCCA makes some good stuff... thanks for turning me on to them bruce!

-hyp



Bruce said:


> if you are a lover of fine Virginias, you have to try this tobacco!
> Excellent sweetness and complexity. it's not sweet like an aromatic, but if you enjoy the sweetness of fine, aged Virginias, you will love this!
> 
> This is an excellent value. To obtain high quality tobaccos that is well aged at this price is a rarity. If you have been on the fence about buying this tobacco, don't hesitate! The supply is limited and they are running low.
> ...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

They still have it in stock, but without the labels. I emailed Bob and checked on the vintage just to make sure and he confirmed that it is from 1996.
It's priced at $8.95. At that price, I went ahead and bought 5 more tins. This is a tobacco that I want to have around for a long time.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bruce said:


> They still have it in stock, but without the labels. I emailed Bob and checked on the vintage just to make sure and he confirmed that it is from 1996.
> It's priced at $8.95. At that price, I went ahead and bought 5 more tins. This is a tobacco that I want to have around for a long time.


Well I just went and placed an order for some of the Dulcet along with a couple of there other blends. I guess if I don't like it I know who to send it to.:tu


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

This is fast becoming a favorite for me. Ordered 24 tins just to make sure that I don't run out any time soon!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

24 tins!
Wow....and here I thought I had a problem!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bruce, where did you order? Link?


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Bruce, where did you order? Link?


http://www.pipeguy.net/Tobacco.htm

But Dulcet is now sold out.

Bruce nailed it in his short review- amazing sweetness, complexity and balance in this blend.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

would have loved to try it-but looks like someone cleaned up!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

icculus1946 said:


> This is fast becoming a favorite for me. Ordered 24 tins just to make sure that I don't run out any time soon!


damn, was on the fence about ordering more than the one tin I have yet to open. Guess I can hop off now...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I had around ten tins total, but I gave away at least a half dozen of them. Should have bought more.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dammit.. ive only got 3 and 1/2 tins left of this stuff.
One of the best deals ive ever come across on the net... a 16 year old (or 12 depending on which tin) Tin of delicious virginia tobacco for 8 to 12 dollars.

you arent gonna find a deal like that anywhere... not anymore atleast.
I was thinking of stocking up a little while ago, but instead i sunk all my $$ into PCCA's orient. 
I havn't popped open a tin of orient or tudor castle yet, but im hoping its good.. cuz i grabbed a bunch of em.

Well, im gonna smoke a bowl of Dulcet this morning. It was the first tobacco that ive ever smoked that showed me how age can effect pipe tobacco.
(yes it really DOES make a difference, atleast with straight VAs)

Since it came from Mccellands stock, i am familiar with how thier VAs taste Fresh..

But dulcet.. .wow....

First off, the color changes and everything darkens. The aroma still has that trademark mccellands tang to it, but its much less pungant...
and the flavor.. 
WOW.. a VA with age is something to behold. no more biteyness, the sweetness seems to be increased, flavors are distinct but seem to meld into each other. the end result is a sweet/tangy/subtle blend of different tobaccos in PERFECT harmony.

Man, its gonna be hard to ration those 3 tins
I gotta make em last while the rest of my VA collection has a chance to catch up =) (5, 10, and 15 years to go)



icculus1946 said:


> http://www.pipeguy.net/Tobacco.htm
> 
> But Dulcet is now sold out.
> 
> Bruce nailed it in his short review- amazing sweetness, complexity and balance in this blend.


----------

